# growing lights



## AZshwagg (Oct 15, 2005)

I want to start a grow room but I heard you can get caught using to much electricity alerting police to raid your house. I want to know if that was true and wanted to kow if some one point me in the right direction. I want to grow 2-3 plants max. and wanted to know if  someone  knows  if i can buy a growing light with low elec. useage. also can i put my grow room out side?


----------



## BeaArthur (Oct 23, 2005)

if you don't want to spend alot on a lighting system, or want to use up alot of electricity, try growing with compact fluorescent lights (CFL). They are cheap to buy and use. Just make sure you still have 50 watts/square foot of lighting.

As far as a grow room outside... You can set one up in a shed or something, but if detected (and possibly robbed), you're less likely to hear some fool breaking into your shed in the yard, ya know? If you're gonna grow outside, find a remote area and just grow outside. If you grow indoors, try an attic, a closet, or start a stealth grow in a storage area (using storage containers or garbage pails, or a computer case, or a fridge).


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 24, 2005)

A good rule of thumb would be 800 watts extra power per bedroom of your place (for instance, if you lived in a 3-br house that would be 2,400 watts extra power).  That much of an increase wouldn't arouse any suspicion.

Cops can't bust you based of elec. consumption.  What an unusally high electic bill might cause is the utility wanting to check wiring in your place to see if there is a short.
But if they contact you (by mail or phone), just tell them you have relatives staying with you.


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 24, 2005)

My closet uses about the same amount of electric as my waterbed does.  800w isn't much.  Portable hair driers will use more than that.


----------



## AZshwagg (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks alot that answered alot of my questions. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## BeaArthur (Oct 25, 2005)

Weeddog... you don't use a hair dryer all day long. or do you? LOL


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 26, 2005)

LMAO,  of course not Bea,  you crack me up.  just an example of wattage usage.


----------



## BeaArthur (Oct 26, 2005)

whew!... I'm glad you took that the right way, Weeddog... I made a joke like that on Overgrow and I was threatened to have my account removed. That's why I like this forum so much!

Weeddog is right, there are plenty of other things in your house that could account for the added power usage:
-a relative/friend staying with you...
-switching to working a graveyard shift
-running a second fridge, or a used fridge
-running an electrical heater, or switching to electrical heat
-a computer that runs all day because of business access

the point is, the power companies have bigger fish to fry... a closet grow won't get you caught.


----------



## Hick (Nov 3, 2005)

A'right Bea'...:angry *"NO MO'"* funny shit!!


----------

